# FAQ for Marriott resort maps: almost complete (a few pending uploads to go - 9/27/07)



## Dave M (Jun 27, 2007)

*Updated September 27, 2007*

We get enough requests for resort maps that I believe it makes sense to link all of the available ones in one place and add it to the FAQs for this forum.

Please add a link or indicate where we can find a resort layout (e.g., showing individual buildings) for any of the Marriott resorts. *My favorite is a clean copy of the building layout map that is almost always handed to registrants at check-in.*

I will add/edit info to this post over time and eventually either link this thread to the FAQs or design a specific post for the FAQs. 

The maps currently in the Resort Reviews or on their way to the Reviews ("pending"):
Aruba Surf Club
Barony
Canyon Villas
Cypress Harbour
Desert Springs
Doral (pending) 
Fairway Villas 
Grande Ocean
Grande Vista
Harbour Pointe
Horizons Orlando
Imperial Palms
Kauai Beach Club
Ko Olina (pending)
Manor Club
Maui Ocean Club
Monarch
Newport Coast
Ocean Pointe
OceanWatch 
Phuket
Royal Palms
Sabal Palms
Shadow Ridge
Sunset Pointe
SurfWatch
Waiohai 

Many of the remaining resorts, such as BeachPlace, Custom House and Heritage Club, consist of a single building. Thus, a resort map may not be available.

Thanks everyone for the great effort in getting maps to me! 
For some of the resorts for which we don't have maps, there are some good photos or artists' renderings in the Resort Reviews, but the resort-provided maps are still the best!


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 27, 2007)

Here one from Pat CAMachinist for newport coast -NCV and Shadow Ridge
 Newport Coast Villas 
 Shadow Ridge 

From CP 73 One for Desert Springs  -DSV 1& 2 and Waiohai  -MAW
 Desert Springs 1 & 2 

 Waiohai 



			
				DaveM said:
			
		

> The maps currently in the Resort Reviews


The maps are on the page for each resort. Go to the piture of the resort on the top left and then click " view more images" and you'll find the maps.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jun 27, 2007)

This is the Site Plan for the Aruba Surf Club, which includes the layout of the Ocean Club and the Marriott Resort.  Hopefully its useful.

Aruba Surf Club Site Plan

Surf Club is on the right.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 28, 2007)

Other maps included as an image in the resort reviews:

The Cypress Harbour

Legend's Edge.

The combined Imperial Palm and Royal Palms map is included in the Royal Palm review.

Kauai Beach Club (difficult to read online, but easily readable when printed)

The combined Harbour Point and Sunset Pointe map is included in the Harbour Point review.

Several other reviews (e.g., Aruba Surf & Desert Springs) include one or more photos of the entire resort layout.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 28, 2007)

as always you may email these images to the resort review manager and have them upload them to be a part of the review of the resort!


----------



## futurewhitehat (Jun 28, 2007)

May I also suggest using maps.live.com

If this worked, here is a link to Horizons Orlando - 
http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?v...t=-90&dir=0&alt=-1000&scene=3933566&encType=1

You can drag the picture around, and there is a zoom feature using the mouse wheel.  Rotate the picture using the compass.  Also, you can change to an overhead mode using the menu in the upper left corner of the map.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 7, 2007)

here is another from CP 73   
 Canyon Villas


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 8, 2007)

*MOC*

Is this considered a map too? You can click on "O" on top of the picture and you get the original size that you can download so it is easy to read.  If not a map, it will show you an idea of the views the condos have.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 14, 2007)

*Thanks to those who have responded. However, since my request has had underwhelming success, let's try a different approach. 

My guess is that almost all of you have a reasonably clean resort map from the last time you stayed at a Marriott timeshare. We can get all of those maps into the TUG resort reviews.

Thus, please help me by doing either of the following:

1) Scan the map, reduce the size (so that it doesn't overwhelm my e-mail box) and e-mail it to me. I'll arrange with the appropriate review manager to have it added as an image to the reviews for that resort. Please send it to me at: mvcimaps at hotmail dot com (you can work it out!).

2) Snail-mail the map to me. You can send it to Dave M, 1 Drummer Boy Way, Lexington, MA 02420. Again, I'll arrange with the appropriate review manager to have it added as an image.*

I'll be happy to be overwhelmed by duplicates. If you take ten minutes to do this, we can get every Marriott map onto TUG!


----------



## TerryM (Aug 14, 2007)

*Maps*

Dave,

In the snail mail today I sent you the following maps.

Monarch,
Grand Ocean 
Barony
Waiohai
Kauai Beach club
Manor Club
Shadow Ridge
Desert Spring villas 1 and 2


----------



## Dave M (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow!

That's wonderful!

Thanks, Terry!


----------



## lizphuket (Aug 14, 2007)

I've just snail-mailed Phuket!


----------



## bcat (Aug 16, 2007)

I just emailed Ocean Watch.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks, Liz and bcat!


----------



## irish (Aug 16, 2007)

sorry dave, i would love to help but i don't have any maps of cypress harbor.


----------



## TerryM (Aug 24, 2007)

*Maps*

Which maps are you still missing?


----------



## Dave M (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for the question, Terry. I have updated the first post in this thread.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Aug 24, 2007)

*MOC*

In case you don't have this one yet. If you want it with better resolution, I can send it to you (although I think I already did in January of '06).


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 24, 2007)

I have a black and white one that they faxed to me.  I am still waiting for the copy in the mail and was going to send it to Dave M.  It hasn't arrived yet but our sales lady isn't there so I asked someone else.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks to both of you. I'll use one of them!


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Dave M.  I just sent you MFV via the email address you posted above.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 25, 2007)

Got it! Thanks.

I have updated the first post in this thread for additional maps I have received. 

Thanks to everyone for a great effort!!

Dave


----------



## wuv pooh (Aug 26, 2007)

futurewhitehat said:


> May I also suggest using maps.live.com
> 
> If this worked, here is a link to Horizons Orlando -
> http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?v...t=-90&dir=0&alt=-1000&scene=3933566&encType=1
> ...



GREAT Pix but it is sorely outdated.  The buildings pictured as under construction are now open. 

It is great to see the resort as from a birds eye view.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Aug 26, 2007)

Very nice everyone!  A lot of members will use this info. A big thanks to Dave for the efforts and the idea.


----------



## Dave M (Sep 6, 2007)

Kathy Pitch ("kpitch"), one of our hardworking Resort Reviews volunteers, has uploaded a number of the maps to the Reviews. Thus, I have updated the list in the first post in this thread. 

There are eight more maps on their way to Kathy (shown as "pending" in the list).

When they are all posted, I'll update and close this thread and link it in the FAQs for this forum.


----------



## taffy19 (Sep 9, 2007)

iconnections said:


> I have a black and white one that they faxed to me. I am still waiting for the copy in the mail and was going to send it to Dave M. It hasn't arrived yet but our sales lady isn't there so I asked someone else.


I have removed the black and white FAX and updated it with a colorful property map here that looks so much better and I emailed the link to Dave.


----------



## KevinRS (Sep 9, 2007)

*I have Marriott Mountain Valley Lodge - Do you need it?*

You advise that you have all you need, but I don't see MVL anywhere... Do you need that one?


----------



## Dave M (Sep 9, 2007)

Yes, Mountain Valley would be great! See post #9 in this thread for how to get it to me.


----------



## Dave M (Sep 12, 2007)

I need some more help. 

I need building layout maps for *Ko Olina* and *Ocean Pointe*. I had both of them, but thanks to my elderly status, they have disappeared.

Please post here if you can send me a map and see post #9 for how to get it to me.

We're almost done....


----------



## Jason118 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Ko Olina*



Dave M said:


> I need building layout maps for *Ko Olina* and *Ocean Pointe*.



Hello Dave, 

We will be leaving for Ko Olina this Friday, September 14 for a week and HGVC Waikoloa Beach Club for three days.  So I can get Ko Olina for you when I return home on September 25.  Hopefully it is not too late.  

We will also be in Grand Chateau from October 20 to 27, 2007 and Grande Vista from December 20 to 27, 2007.  If you need these two, please let me know.  Thanks.

Jason


----------



## Dave M (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks, Jason. It's never too late! 

So if you can get a clean copy of the Ko Olina resort map and send it to me when you get back, that would be great! Folding it, putting it in an envelope and mailing it to me while you are there would be even better!


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't know if this would work for what you are doing but I noticed that on vacationclub.com they are putting maps out there.  There is one for Ocean Pointe.  I'm not sure this link will work but you can try.  Otherwise, just log in and go to the Ocean Pointe page and you'll see a link for the map about 1/2 way down the page.

http://www.vacationclub.com/common/vc/en-us/resorts/ps/pdfs/OP_property_map006.pdf


----------



## Dave M (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks very much! I can use it! 

Once I get Jason's map for Ko Olina, I think we will be about done.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 13, 2007)

There appears to be about 26 listed as pending or already available. Isn't there approximatly 50 Marriott TS resorts? What other ones are missing?


----------



## Dave M (Sep 14, 2007)

Not counting Marco Island (under construction) and the Grand Residences, there are 47. Many of the others that we don't have maps for are single buildings (e.g., Custom House, BeachPlace, Grand Chateau) for which a map wouldn't be useful. The Reviews for some of the others include photos of the resort, which appear sufficient, even though they aren't "maps". Several resorts (e.g., in Spain) are non-U.S. properties for which no one has volunteered that a map exists.

I'm always happy to add a map to the reviews if someone volunteers one that isn't on the list.


----------



## englishowner (Sep 14, 2007)

Dave

I have a map of Playa Andaluza but it is quite out of date, I will be there in October so will be able to send you an up to date one then. In the mean time I will attempt to email the old one if you'd like it.

Lynne


----------



## Dave M (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks, Lynne. I'll wait for the new one!


----------



## bigdog5 (Sep 14, 2007)

Where can I find the resort maps?


----------



## Dave M (Sep 26, 2007)

I have prepared a separate FAQ for the maps. You may see it as a separate topic on this forum, but you won't be able to post responses to it. If you have more input, please post in this thread. Many thanks to everyone who provided maps or links to make this project sucessful!

All maps are in the TUG Resort Reviews (TUG membership required for access), in the "View All Images" section for each resort's reviews.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 26, 2008)

Here are maps that I was able to find using an advanced Google search on Marriott websites.

Cypress Harbor
Dessert Springs I & II
Grande Vista
Maui Ocean Club
Ocean Pointe
Summit Watch
Timber Lodge
Waiohai


----------



## Werner Weiss (Oct 11, 2008)

*Marriott's Newport Coast Villas*

Here are two versions of the resort map for Marriott's Newport Coast Villas:

Newport Coast Villas, 2008 -- map (with final four buildings shown as "future development"), received from front desk, August 2008.

Newport Coast Villas, all buildings -- map (with all building numbers shown), photographed at shuttle bus stop, August 2008.

Note: The darker area that looks like a shadow across the "all buildings" map is, in fact, a shadow.


----------



## mecllap (Oct 30, 2008)

*Maps --look in "View all Images" in resort database*

This a probably a "duh!" -- but it took me a bit to figure out that to find a map in the resort database, I had to look in "View all Images" at the upper left side.  Guess I haven't looked at that section before.  (I was surprised when early on in this thread it referred to maps being in that database, because I'd never noticed them before -- silly me, I was expecting a "Map" link).


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Nov 3, 2008)

mecllap said:


> This a probably a "duh!" -- but it took me a bit to figure out that to find a map in the resort database, I had to look in "View all Images" at the upper left side.  Guess I haven't looked at that section before.  (I was surprised when early on in this thread it referred to maps being in that database, because I'd never noticed them before -- silly me, I was expecting a "Map" link).




Please provide more detail.  I cannot find the appropriate page in the "resort database".  Can someone provide a link to it, or an explanation on how to navigate to it?  And where is the "View all Images" area to click on?
I'm pretty confused at this point.

I am beginning to see that the navigation is not so intuitive...


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 3, 2008)

flyerbobcat said:


> Please provide more detail.  I cannot find the appropriate page in the "resort database".  Can someone provide a link to it, or an explanation on how to navigate to it?  And where is the "View all Images" area to click on?
> I'm pretty confused at this point.
> 
> I am beginning to see that the navigation is not so intuitive...


-go to the page for the resort you're interested in.

-at the top left there is a picture of the resort under that picture click "View all Images" 

Done


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> -go to the page for the resort you're interested in.
> 
> -at the top left there is a picture of the resort under that picture click "View all Images"
> 
> Done





Got it... Thanks!


----------



## mas (Nov 4, 2008)

*KoOlina map*

Dave:

I've tried a couple of times to send you KoOlina resort maps at the mvcimaps hotmail account you have listed in post #9 of this thread.  Both times the email adrs returned as invalid.

I'll try adding it here






If you need the original jpg or pdf, send me an email(my adrs is listed on the Perm Swap page) and I get it to you.


----------



## Dave M (Nov 4, 2008)

Please send it to the address listed in post #9. The address is current and I just successfully tested it. Take notice that - solely for posting purposes - I changed two key items ("at" and "dot") from standard e-mail formatting to avoid spammers harvesting my address. That's why I added, "You can work it out." Also, no spaces in the address. Look at any current e-mail address, such as your own, and should should easily figure it out.


----------



## leekeil (Nov 8, 2008)

*D'Ile-de-France Map Needed?*

Hi Dave,

I was in France in April and have nice color map.  Not sure if you need it.  When I go to resort review for Ile de France property 4 out of the 5 pictures do not show up when clicking on "view all images".  

If you need it, I'll send snail mail assuming your scanner is better than mine.

Lee


----------



## Dave M (Nov 8, 2008)

Please go ahead and send it.

Thanks!


----------

